# modern manufacturing techniques



## عبد الكريم جليل (10 مارس 2012)

الملف المرفق يحتوي على اهم تقنيات التصنيع الحديثة


----------



## korzaty (24 مارس 2012)

*thankssssssssssssss*


----------



## korzaty (23 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم *


----------



## bin asker (17 نوفمبر 2012)

يا جماعة اريد manufacturing عربي مش انجلش انا اول سنه ساعدووننااا :84:


----------



## obied allah (17 نوفمبر 2012)

قليل جدا لو لقيت عربى اتعود عليه كلنا تعبنا فى الاول بعدين هتلاحظ ان الانجلش اكتر تحديدا بمعنى ان الكلمة لها معنى واحد فقط توضع فيه اما لغتنا ما شاء الله ففيها من البلاغة ما فيها تستطيع ان تتلاعب بالالفاظ والكلمات كيفما شئت ثم مش هتلاقى مراجع بالعربى


----------

